# Sound track for New York walking?



## Mr Retro (Aug 8, 2014)

When I'm in New York, I guess like everybody, I walk about a million miles. I've been putting a playlist together in Spotify for my upcoming trip to listen to while marching around. 

I'll stick up what I have so far when I have a bit more time but what are your New York walking songs?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 8, 2014)

Rhapsody In Blue by George Gershwin


----------



## teuchter (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 8, 2014)

5 boroughs by the beastie boys innit


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 8, 2014)

I'd probably just go for a load of show tunes....so best ignore me...oh except for this one which is great!


----------



## Mr Retro (Aug 8, 2014)

All brilliant 

Last time I listened to "Loud Pipes" by Ratatat almost on loop

Keep 'em coming


----------



## 8115 (Aug 8, 2014)

Across 110th Street.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 8, 2014)

Can't go wrong with a bit of PSB


----------



## Mr Retro (Aug 8, 2014)

8115 said:


> Across 110th Street.


Was first on the list 

Also have "Only living boy in New York" by Paul Simon


----------



## cesare (Aug 8, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> Was first on the list
> 
> Also have "Only living boy in New York" by Paul Simon


Also the 59th Bridge Street Song (Feelin Groovy)

and maybe some Wu Tang Clan ...


----------



## 8115 (Aug 8, 2014)

Or something by the Velvet Underground.

eta I like I'll be your mirror best.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## cesare (Aug 8, 2014)

If you're sticking to the classics, maybe Downtown, Pet Clark.


----------



## Utopia (Aug 8, 2014)

It can surely only be -


----------



## Belushi (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Belushi (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Belushi (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Furface (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## alsoknownas (Aug 8, 2014)

You'll have a great playlist, but I reckon you'll be better off tuning into the sounds going on around you.  Headphones can disconnect you from your environment, and they certainly place a barrier between you and other people.


----------



## Mr Retro (Aug 9, 2014)

alsoknownas said:


> You'll have a great playlist, but I reckon you'll be better off tuning into the sounds going on around you.  Headphones can disconnect you from your environment, and they certainly place a barrier between you and other people.


I couldn't agree more and 90% of the time that's what I do. But sometimes some tunes can enhance your experience too


----------



## Voley (Aug 9, 2014)

Gil Scott-Heron had a good love/hate take on the place and its effect on him:



where he talks about loving the place because it reminds him of himself. But then in later life as the lifestyle is getting the better of him he yearns to go back home and stop New York doing him in.



Given that New York figured in a decent chunk of Lou Reed's back catalogue I'd be listening to a lot of him before I went, I reckon. This would be the obvious one 







but most of the VU stuff just oozes what I think of as New York. I've never been, mind, so I could be way off the mark.


----------



## 8115 (Aug 9, 2014)

Mystery Jets, Goo Goo Dolls, Violent Femmes.  Just some of the new york sounds I've been told about this week.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 9, 2014)

8115 said:


> Mystery Jets, Goo Goo Dolls, Violent Femmes.  Just some of the new york sounds I've been told about this week.


One out of three ain't bad i suppose!


----------



## 8115 (Aug 9, 2014)

And this cos it's rocking, even if not NY specific.


----------



## 8115 (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## 8115 (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## alsoknownas (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Mr Retro (Aug 10, 2014)

What a brilliant playlist, thanks so much everybody. How do you know so many good songs?!


----------



## phildwyer (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## jo6526 (Oct 31, 2014)

Inner City Blues - Marvin Gaye


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 31, 2014)

How about "The Sidewalks of New York" 


"East side , west side etc etc.."


----------



## 8ball (Oct 31, 2014)

I guess going by that video that went viral the other day, maybe The Rapey Song by Robin Thicke should be on there..


----------



## Greebo (Dec 15, 2014)

awesomeChloe said:


> What would you say about Franky Sinatra?


A bit obvious, but if you must...


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2014)

New York and Frank go together like lager and crisps. Walk through Manhattan at 3am in the ice cold chill with your hat down and your collars up, and Frank is the perfect soundtrack.


----------



## christonabike (Dec 15, 2014)

It was three days after the twin towers came down and the missus and I were in New York: it was a strange time ( we were in a hotel in Times Square when it happened, a lot was shut but also New York doesn't stop for nothing)

Found a bar with a covers band, had a great time, met Eileen from New Jersey who had a grey business suit and a beehive, we all danced - this is detail, haha

Anyway, end of the night we stomped up 5th Avenue screaming out Been Caught Stealing by Jane's Addiction - one of the songs the band played

On the last night of our holiday we revisited the first bar we found and it was packed: Frank came on, New York New York - I don't remember tears at the time but they can come easily thinking back

These are my two songs for New York


----------

